# ** MHF 2008 AWARDS ** Vote Now !



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

[img Motorhome Industry Awards:21360436fb]http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Awards/images/mhf_awards.gif[/img:21360436fb]
The Awards section is now up and running, please go and submit your votes now.

All votes are logged, no members who are representative of a business/campsite etc are allowed to vote for their own product / business.

You can go and view the options in the dropdown menus and vote for whichever categories you have an opinion / experience with, you do not need to vote for all categories listed

You also can submit any categories and then come back and fill in others at a later date, if you attempt to vote again in a category you have already voted upon the system will warn you and inform you about it giving you the option to go back and remove that vote.

Voting will continue until the end of January after which the Top 3 in each category will be announced.

Winners of each category will have the option of submitting advertising artwork and be randomly displayed on our front page (In an award winners block section). This block will be displayed for at least 3 months giving free advertising to the winners.

Each category winner will also be allowed to use some custom artwork produced by MHF on their own websites / publicity marketing to show they were winners on our Awards.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Just a quick bump to remind members about the awards. Only 11 days of voting remain so get your vote in now


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

JD bump


----------

